# they should have come here for help



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

http://blog.chron.com/techblog/2013...ipherals-to-fix-a-malware-problem/?cmpid=hpts



> What do you do when your PC is infected with malware? Do you take your computers components  the CPU, printer, keyboard, mouse  out in the back yard and destroy it? Maybe smash up the TV, too, just to be safe?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> But thats essentially what the U.S. Department of Commerces Economic Development Administration did when confronted with a malware infection on its systems in late 2011 and early 2012. According to a report released last month [PDF] on the fiasco, the EDA spent $170,000 to destroy equipment in response to a spreading malware infection.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

And don't forget this......



> The total cost to the taxpayer of this incident was $2.7 million: $823,000 went to the security contractor for its investigation and advice, $1,061,000 for the acquisition of temporary infrastructure (requisitioned from the Census Bureau), $4,300 to destroy $170,500 in IT equipment, and $688,000 paid to contractors to assist in development a long-term response. Full recovery took close to a year.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

dang......sorta makes our salary look like peanuts.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

* Economic Development*!
Wow they really know to make jobs. Now they need to learn how to think.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

To be fair, we don't know what it could have cost had the infection spread.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah, but chucking keyboards?

a uniquely Gordian solution. And one, I may add, that will not be seen outside of government service.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Good security consultants they were at that cost.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Yep, sounds like the Pencil-pushers were making the decisions and not the Tech Folk....Actually in a way it's like History repeating herself, if you get my drift...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Maybe they were told no on getting a new system so they were just somehow got infected with malware and they smashed it all up to hide the crime.


----------

